# Hi from Wyoming



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi.

Stumbled across this site and liked reading the posts. I really like hearing about others enjoying their horses.

My background is ranching and racing. I've also hunted and currently work for a polo player in my spare time during the season. Oh, and a daughter and I rode Saddlebreds when my work took me to an area that had that. Pretty much like all disciplines.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas, glad you made it here!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Boots welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Your welcome


----------

